# Quick trip to SS Free Beach Access 5



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

After putting in half a day at work, I headed home and loaded up the girlfriend and kids and headed to the free beach. The water was slightly off-color, with a 1-2ft. chop and a strong west to east current. I quickly located a dozen 3-4" finger mullet with the cast net and set a line out in the second gut. Before I could even get my second rod ready I got a good hit and run and landed a solid 18" speck. As I threw him in the cooler I heard my phone go off in my truck, only to find out that there's an "emergency" back at the shop. So that was it. 20-25 minutes on the beach, 1 speck and back to work. :headknock :headknock


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very efficient, you are... why waste time!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Getting it done quick! :texasflag


----------

